# Theft - Advice Needed



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

2/12: Discovered car was broken in to. This was in the Med Center/Reliant area. A handgun was taken, a check book, and some electronics (cameras). Filed claim with Renters Ins, HPD, and Apt complex

2/15: Discovered that 2 checks had been written to an individual, and were cashed at his institution ( Bank of America). His Bank account number is on the checks.

2/19: Met with my bank (credit union) who assured me the checks were cancelled, and I wasn't out any money. Got a copy of the checks, and to my surprise, they are both addressed to the same individual, cashed 2/14 at 2 different BoA Branch Locations (#CC 0003700 & #CC 0003339) within 1 hour of each other ($130 & $200). 

So I called HPD and updated my report and faxed them copies of the checks. The officer I spoke to on the phone didn't leave me with the impression that they would put much effort into this small of a case, even with the additional info I had provided. 

Next I start searching this fellow's name on google. "Pedro E Ontiveros" was written on the 'Pay To' line, but the back of the check was signed "Pete Ontiveros". Low and behold, I got a hit. I'm not going to say too much here, but my apt complex is loaded with U of H baseball players (10-15 that I know of). What I found on google led me to a former U of H (Victoria) baseball player. Reading his bio, he's from Pearland originally. I can't find any google records later than 2011. There are too many geographical connections between the theft and what I can find out about him for this to be a pure coincidence. My *theory* is that this guy came over to visit his friends at my apt complex, and helped himself to some stolen goods. My complex mgmt doesn't show him as a current resident. 

Do you guys have any advice on my next course of action? Is there something I can do to reach out to the police? I have provided them with all of this info, but I don't want it to be lost in the sea of paperwork. I feel like I have a really solid lead on the theft, but need LEO support with regards to getting the account holder info from BoA. BoA wouldn't even tell me which 2 branches these were cashed at, even though the cancelled checks show the branch numbers, citing company policy to not disclose information to non-account holders. 

Would a private investigator be worth while, and is there one you guys can reccomend? I was only out $1200 or so worth of merch, and insurance is processing my claim, but this REALLY chapps my *** and I want to see the crook captured! Do I just wait and "hope" they catch him?

I called the school and got his last known address (2011) (Pasadena/Deer Park) and phone number. Not sure if I should call, or pass it to a PI. 

Thoughts?

(now in the right forum)


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Get your case number and call the police(probably burglary and theft div) and ask to speak with the detective that has your case assigned to him. Provide him with all the info you have obtained and see if he is able to verify any of it.


----------



## mrvmax (May 10, 2012)

Hopefully you can get them to do something but they probably have bigger cases to follow. My wife was assaulted a few years back and they did nothing to find the people that did it.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

I doubt they will ever arrest anyone unless they could catch them with your personals. They would still have to prove that the one caught actually stole them. Just not enough LEO and too much crime. 

I don't have to tell you to be more careful with what you leave in your auto, you already know that. Times have changed. You have to be diligent at all times to protect what is yours.

Whatever you do, don't go after this guy on your own. That would be my response not so many years ago. It is not worth what could happen.

Sorry for your loss,
Shallow


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Had a long reply but this type of thing pizzes me off too much so I will just say this. Good luck on getting some resolution in this matter (and your handgun back). 

Hate thieves!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

shallowminded said:


> I doubt they will ever arrest anyone unless they could catch them with your personals. They would still have to prove that the one caught actually stole them. Just not enough LEO and too much crime. True, but still a crying shame
> 
> I don't have to tell you to be more careful with what you leave in your auto, you already know that. Times have changed. You have to be diligent at all times to protect what is yours. Agreed. Gun was wrapped up under the passenger seat, but still - my fault
> 
> ...


I'll update if I get new info.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Choot 'em.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> 2/12: Discovered car was broken in to. This was in the Med Center/Reliant area. A handgun was taken, a check book, and some electronics (cameras). Filed claim with Renters Ins, HPD, and Apt complex
> 
> 2/15: Discovered that 2 checks had been written to an individual, and were cashed at his institution ( Bank of America). His Bank account number is on the checks.
> 
> ...


Skip the Police and go right to the district attorney's office. Ask them who the most agressive up and comer prosecutor they have is, and make an appointment with that person. Document or make print outs of all your evidence and bring it with you.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*theft*

sorry for loss-one thing i have learned about this type of stuff is that the squeaky wheel gets the grease.... to get our boys in blue to act, persistent calling and even asking for supervision to get involved is how it works today it seems-look at al sharpton.... :idea:


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Doc....you are a victim...you did NOTHING wrong....persue it as others have stated and put that piece of ***** behind bars ! I hate a thief !!!!


----------



## Bledsinger (Oct 7, 2006)

Call News Station they love this type of story. Especially calling the hard working HPD out?


----------



## Really (Jan 8, 2013)

I doubt Pedro was that dumb my thoughts is he was owed money by a someone who broke in and paid him with your checks. Just a thought! A phone call and a bit of fear might lead you to the one who wrote the check. Which is most likely a neighbor who lives in the complex. I just can't imagine someone that stupid but I've seen worst in the jungle do maybe I'm over estimating Pedro lol


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

I'd be hunting down said "Pete Ontiveros" and taking the theft outta his lowlifed ***. I'd be surprised if our wonderful justice system does anything, thats why these thugs keep doing what their doing. Goodluck on finding your items.


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

U mad bro?

I would be. Pedro knows more about those chks. Funny why he got two small payments and cashed at seperate branches. At least make him pay you the $300 back to get even. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Bearwolf34 said:


> I'd be hunting down said "Pete Ontiveros" and taking the theft outta his lowlifed ***. I'd be surprised if our wonderful justice system does anything, thats why these thugs keep doing what their doing. Goodluck on finding your items.


Doesn't sound like the best piece of advice since it is pretty obvious that Pedro is probably armed after stealing his pistol... Confront him and get shot over $1200 that insurance will cover?

I agree with the post about finding the aggressive detective and have them pursue your leads.

Cody C


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Again find the detective who has your case and provide him the info you have. Thats the best way to handle it. Lot of BS above that only would create issues for you.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

CHARLIE said:


> Again find the detective who has your case and provide him the info you have. Thats the best way to handle it. Lot of BS above that only would create issues for you.


Agreed


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Last time i made a report that needed a detective it took weeks to get a detective even assigned to the case. Im sure its been too soon to get a response from them. I would call daily just annoy them try to light a fire under them. If you go after the guy and rough him up you will end up getting in trouble or worse and he will then be the victim. Thats the way the system works which is why we all have insurance to settle our losses and move on. Sad world i know. Good luck.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 598TransAm (Mar 12, 2012)

Just for fun I did some searching. This is the guy the OP thinks is the possible culprit.

http://m.victoriaadvocate.com/news/2011/apr/09/mf_uhvbases_041011_135754/


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

Understand that your case has many different issues. If the incident occurred in the city limits of Houston:

1) The BMV is going to be handled by either the Auto Theft Division or the Burglary & Theft Division.

2) The THEFT of the checks will probably not be assigned to any division, as the value of the checks is what the value of the paper is....negligible. It is basically a Class C misdemeanor, as far as the true value of the checks.

3) Your bank should have you complete an "Affidavit of Forgery" for the stolen checks. Then when each stolen check comes through to your bank, they will/should return the check to the merchant/person who accepted the check as unpaid as it is a stolen, forged instrument. You should NOT have to file a claim with your insurance company. Your bank should, and probably will, reimburse your account any monies lost due to the forged checks. 

4) Each check that is forged is a separate offense, and the responsibility of the investigation of each passed forged check will depend upon the jurisdiction in which the check was passed. For example, if a check is passed in Humble, it goes to Humble PD, if another one is passed in Pasadena, it goes to Pasadena PD, and so on and so forth. 

5) As strange as it may seem, if you suffer no monetary loss from the forged checks, you are not actually a complainant in the forgery cases. The complainant in the forgery case is the person/business, who actually suffers a monetary/financial loss as a result of said forgery. If your stolen checks are forged and passed at ten different businesses, then each of those businesses will need to file a police report. That would be ten separate police reports, and could be at one,two, five, or ten separate jurisdictions. If, say, all the forgeries occurred in the city of Houston, each report would be assigned to one master case file, and would be assigned to one investigator. If the forgeries occurred in ten different jurisdictions, the cases would all be assigned to an investigator in that jurisdiction, and in all probability, little or no sharing between the different jurisdictions would occur.

You should contact each of the credit reporting bureaus and apprise them of the theft of your checks. You should be aware that you could be the victim of identity theft and should be very vigilant in checking your credit reports to make certain that no one has used the information gleaned from the theft of your checks and other properties to open bogus accounts elsewhere.

I hope this helped. If you have any questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Bevojoe (Apr 25, 2012)

Hard to believe LEO doesn't jump on this because a firearm is involved. if you made their job easier by getting the name, why don't they try to get the gun off the street? can they at least run a background check on him


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Burglary of a MV is a serious offense..


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I have been in contact with the detective working the case. I have faxed in my documentation, and they are working the case on their end. If this comes to a happy resolution, I will let y'all know.


----------



## Pepper Farmer (Jan 29, 2013)

It sounds like dmwz71 has a good understanding of the situation. I would add that perhaps you should consult -- I can't believe I'm saying this-- an attorney. He can advise you as to what comes AFTER they catch the guy (IF they catch the guy). You may have to testify and there could be countless delays (years) before going to trial, IF it goes to trial. Most likely the case would be plead down to a lesser charge with no jail time, depending on the perp's record. Of course, if this guy is part of an identity theft ring or other organized conspiracy, it could turn into something much bigger. The question is how much more aggravation and frustration are you willing to put up with?


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Check your PM's*

I do not know if what I sent helps, but I thought I would put my 2c worth in..

Supergas


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> I have been in contact with the detective working the case. I have faxed in my documentation, and they are working the case on their end. If this comes to a happy resolution, I will let y'all know.


Tell them you are talking to several news stations, since firearms are such a hot ticket and you don't want to be liable ................then really do call and see if they will take your story, what have you got to lose ?

.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> Tell them you are talking to several news stations, since firearms are such a hot ticket and you don't want to be liable ................then really do call and see if they will take your story, what have you got to lose ?
> 
> .


Bob....NOT a good idea ! Us gun owners don't need any bad press.OP is a victim of burglary of a mv.Some might see it as irresponsible gun ownership, which IT IS NOT.He got his legally carried firearm STOLEN out of his CASTLE....PERIOD.Same as if someone broke into his house.Find the thief and hang the mfr.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Supergas said:


> I do not know if what I sent helps, but I thought I would put my 2c worth in..
> 
> Supergas


WOW. Great intel. I had also uncovered the last known address, and it is the same as the one you found. The only item I was not able to find out from my Google searches was my suspects middle name ("Eliab"), so thank you for that. I am now 99.9% sure that I have found the guy who's name was used to cash the checks.

I know that doesn't *prove* that he broke into my car, but the simple fact that the checks were cashed at TWO different BoA branches within an hour of one another tell's me that the person cashing the checks _knew_ that they were not legit. On top of that, the checks were dated 1/10 and 2/12, but cashed on 2/14. Per my bank, the last check I had written on that particular account was last spring. That is my "play" account, where I have a portion of my check deposited for my recreational use (fishing, hunting). My wife and I share a joint account that we pay our expenses, so I never write checks from the play account (except to pay for my spring turkey lease last year).

Not interested in going to the press, getting an atty, or any of that crud. Last thing I want to do is put a bulls-eye on me or devote a lot of time and effort to vigilante justice. Why I am persuing this as hard as a am is simply because I very much believe that as long as they [the bad guys] feel like they are getting away with this **** without a fight, they will become bolder and bolder. Unacceptable.

To quote Capt. Woodrow F Call, "I hate rude behavior in a man. I won't tolerate it"


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I'd say you need to call him up and have you meet him at the Jack in the Box parking lot.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Bob....NOT a good idea ! Us gun owners don't need any bad press.OP is a victim of burglary of a mv.Some might see it as irresponsible gun ownership, which IT IS NOT.He got his legally carried firearm STOLEN out of his CASTLE....PERIOD.Same as if someone broke into his houseat .Find the thief and hang the mfr.


No, Scott,

Sure he is a victim , provided valid info to the detectives,who refuse to act on it or at least give him the satisfaction that they will follow his leads.

there is no bad press here, I went thru the exact same situation, only they stole my truck as well, I called in a theft *in progress, while watching my truck drive off*, *with my handgun* *in the glove box* and the useless HPD dispatcher told me that this was not a priority.....................I have been there to the tune of $35K


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> No, Scott,
> 
> Sure he is a victim , provided valid info to the detectives,who refuse to act on it or at least give him the satisfaction that they will follow his leads.
> 
> there is no bad press here, I went thru the exact same situation, only they stole my truck as well, I called in a theft *in progress, while watching my truck drive off*, *with my handgun* *in the glove box* and the useless HPD dispatcher told me that this was not a priority.....................I have been there to the tune of $35K


I hear ya.We just have to tread lightly when guns and PRESS are involved.....Now what I mean ?


----------



## Tx_Biologist (Sep 7, 2012)

look at the time stamp on the checks to see if the bank has him on camera.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

*BOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

http://harriscountyarrests.com/records/FS/ontiveros/129452/

http://harriscountyarrests.com/records/MB/ontiveros/129451/

http://harriscountyarrests.com/records/MA/ontiveros/129450/

*BIG Thank You* to all LEO chasing this guy down! The arrest wasn't specifically for my crime, but I have been in contact with the LEO agents to assist with any info I can.

Felony Forgery
Possession of Marijuana
Evading Arrest


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Funk yeah! Glad he got busted!

They've got him as a ******. Doesn't sound like a ****** name. LMAO


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

If it hadn't been for 2Cool, I might not have found out about it. Turns out, a Border Patrol - Passenger Investivation's officer was researching the perp and ran across this thread on here! 

2Cool = Crime Fighting Tool!


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

so you still put gun in your car now?


----------



## strikezone37 (Apr 13, 2009)

*theft*

If you want some answers out of this guy go to his baseball coach, trust me he wants nothing to do with a thief or anyone associated with this kind of behavior in his program much less in his LOCKER ROOM. HE HAS THE LEVERAGE TO GET ANSWERS THAT MOST COULD NOT EVEN DREAM OF HAVING.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Pablo said:


> Funk yeah! Glad he got busted!
> 
> They've got him as a ******. Doesn't sound like a ****** name. LMAO


Sounds white enough to me. Said race not ethnicity

Glad they caught that fool!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Ya see not as plenty of folks have said. The LEO's do a good job when they are allowed to .


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Funk yeah! Glad he got busted!
> 
> They've got him as a ******. Doesn't sound like a ****** name. LMAO


 As I remember, hispanic and white is one and the same on those records: every now and again they'll list "non-hispanic white" to designate a "traditional" white guy.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*Not Good*

Here where I work we just track them down. Take care of the whole family. (might be 50 - 100 people) The whole tribe and call it good.

I didn't just say that. (for the record)


----------



## Hookem2012 (Feb 24, 2012)

Doc, I'm glad to hear this POS is finally arrested. Did you get your gun back?


----------



## texas bohunk (Dec 10, 2010)

Contact the District Attorney's Office give them the information.


----------



## jamrice (Mar 6, 2010)

Here's a thought.

If you have a suspected address where he lives.
Take an old check book and drop it off at his door.
Chances are he'll think he dropped it from his latest "job". Pick it up and use it.
Tell the bank to expect a bad check, once he does. You have him! The police should EASILY be able to compare the first and recent checks to make a match!!!!!

Good Luck!:cheers:


----------

